# possible controllers to run giant rc motor



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a job for an Ebike controller, look at the Infineons (maybe the ones made by Lyen of ES forums).
If you wanted something bigger, look at Kelly's brushless controllers.

Steve


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Or look at the Sevcons.

Regards
/Per


----------

